# Vegemite--thick or thin?



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What is your preference. I always prefer a bit of both - thin and thick bits seems to go better on my toast


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Our local vegemite mine closed down some years ago when the rich vein played out. Nowadays we smear our bread with coal tar.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I prefer other spreads...preferably not yeasty ones! 

Vegemite does have some uses though. Thick blobs of it come in handy as makeshift earplugs in the event that I'm forced to listen to opera or contemporary classical music.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't mind Marmite now and again.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...i am not too sure what vegamite is yet... i will have to look it up... but from reading the replies i am scared upon what it may be... and what it is in... 

after looking it up... it looks tasty... but i cannot believe i have never heard of it. :O 

:3 i prefer hotsauce, (of some variation) peanut butter, and mayo. :3 it is bombalicious.

---edited for gramatical reasons.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> i prefer hotsauce, (of some variation) peanut butter, and mayo.


This sounds like the food version of Wellington's Victory. The aftertaste probably smells like Beethoven's halitosis.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Klassik said:


> This sounds like the food version of Wellington's Victory. The aftertaste probably smells like Beethoven's halitosis.


the aftertaste is the best part.  but the initial taste is quite strange... probably similar to halitosis. :3 but afterwards after your mouth is practically unsure what to do with what was recently put in... it finally comes to terms and decides hey lets make it into a symphony of taste.  so thusly, you end up accidently drinking a lot of water or what ever you would drink... (preferably soda or water is best.) and never do it on toast... because that is the most scary experience of your life. With toast it loses much of the texture that is there... so you are left with random pieces of toast through out your mouth for a few minutes afterwards, which then kills the taste, like if the orchestra decided it was a great idea to ...well i cannot say it here... (imagination is beautiful.) but then they resume playing in presto and it flies everywhere...

where on bread, it is like the same thing but in larghissimo. :3


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

If it was nice it would have stayed in the beer. Gop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

Capeditiea, you know that invitation to come round for tea? Well, now that I double-check my diary I see I'm already busy on that day. Sorry; maybe next lifetime :tiphat:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Capeditiea said:


> the aftertaste is the best part.  but the initial taste is quite strange... probably similar to halitosis. :3 but afterwards after your mouth is practically unsure what to do with what was recently put in... it finally comes to terms and decides hey lets make it into a symphony of taste.


I can't really explain it, but somehow your description of how to enjoy your concoction has finally made me understand the music of Olivier Messiaen.

It still sounds like audible halitosis though even though I understand it.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

LOL i have to agree with you there. :3 Messiaen has some interesting music. (he is in my reference folder... not sure what all i listened to... once, let me check.) 
O yeah... i probably should listen to it again... one of the other symphonies in F# Major... Turangilila Symphonie. 
I was trying to think of who did it earlier... (as reference...) now to go to the information of the wikipedia gods, and discuss with them with what the other symphony was (i think Haydn was the third but there is a fourth i think... which would make mine the fifth... let me check... 

nope i would be the fourth... and it was Korngold instead of haydn. 

Haydn's Farewell symphony was in minor... (i was close.) :3


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I understand Vegemite is a bland version of the supremely superior Marmite. The latter is Britain's greatest contribution to world cuisine, and is something I cannot live without!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

at least i still have wikipedia open... now to look up Marmite.

---edited after realizing it was basically the same thing... :O


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

Robert Pickett said:


> I understand Vegemite is a bland version of the supremely superior Marmite. The latter is Britain's greatest contribution to world cuisine, and is something I cannot live without!


Ah. I thought Vegemite was a different name for the same product. "Bland" and "Marmite" don't normally meet in the same sentence do they?!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> What is your preference. I always prefer a bit of both - thin and thick bits seems to go better on my toast[/QUOTE
> 
> You must be from a land down under, where women glow and men plunder.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

I was disappointed with Vegemite when I visited Aus. It is stuffed full of bad tasting impurities.

Marmite on the other hand is quite fine. Mainly I use it on toast with grated cheddar and poppy seeds, but will also stir some into a chilli sans carne now and again.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I like marmite. Absolutely neccessary when abstaining from animal protein but also on younger cheese. Sometimes late at night I indulge in a sandwich with peanutbutter and a generous dollop of Marmite. Downside is that there’ll be no snogging before nite-nite...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Robert Pickett said:


> I understand Vegemite is a bland version of the supremely superior Marmite. *The latter is Britain's greatest contribution to world cuisine*, and is something I cannot live without!


I believe Britain's greatest contribution to world cuisine is the edible version of 4'33".  Well, I take that back. I know some consider spotted dick to be quite the dessert!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_dick


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Marmite/Vegemite is a prime example of devil's food, along with the likes of peanut butter, blood pudding, battered roe and Heinz macaroni cheese.

The UK's finest dessert is without doubt Jam Roly-Poly, accompanied with custard so thick it can barely crawl out of the jug.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

Ah, solid custard. Now you're talking my cuisine. One slice or two?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Depends how thick the slices are but my only insistence is that any skin on top must be removed first.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love Marmite - thinly spread on a buttered oatcake, it seems to epitomise the meaning of the universe.

TC members may wish to know that there's a dedicated Facebook site, specially set up to share recipes for the more stylish dinner parties, though these days my pasta is gluten free:
https://www.facebook.com/Marmite-Pasta-315135537910/

I'm musing on starting a thread on the best music to accompany a Marmite Pasta banquet.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> I love Marmite - thinly spread on a buttered oatcake, it seems to epitomise the meaning of the universe.
> 
> TC members may wish to know that there's a dedicated Facebook site, specially set up to share recipes for the more stylish dinner parties, though these days my pasta is gluten free:
> https://www.facebook.com/Marmite-Pasta-315135537910/
> ...


make it a poll :3 with 16 options.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> I'm musing on starting a thread on the best music to accompany a Marmite Pasta banquet.


Surely Black Spread by Toast Crumb.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Trivia- Vegemite was once called Parwill, you know mar mite but Par will :lol:


----------

